# Fat vs Sugar Documentary tonight BBC 2



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2014)

Thought this Horizon programme might be interesting tonight. Twins doing a month long diet where one eats sugary food and the other fatty and comparing test results at the end. At a guess, I predict the sugary diet will be worse for you than the fatty, but we shall see.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jan 2014)

It's a difficult decision, I like both .


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Jan 2014)

Every is obsessed with what they eat. Just eat normally and you will live well.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought this Horizon programme might be interesting tonight. Twins doing a month long diet where one eats sugary food and the other fatty and comparing test results at the end. At a guess, I predict the sugary diet will be worse for you than the fatty, but we shall see.



Thanks mo. I have put it onto record. Cheers.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

I recon the sugar will win hands down (as being bad for you).

Should be fun. Got some other stuff to record.


----------



## Hitchington (29 Jan 2014)

With a title like that I'm fully expecting 60mins of Vanessa Feltz cage fighting Lord Alan of Apprentice fame. If it's anything else I will be massively disappointed.


----------



## Hitchington (29 Jan 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Every is obsessed with what they eat. Just eat normally and you will live well.


Normally I eat a couple of large pork pies followed by a packet of custard creams every night.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Jan 2014)

Low carb diet loses more weight vs low fat.

Conclusion:- fatty sugary stuff is evil and triggers desire for more, similar to prohobited drugs.


----------



## midliferider (29 Jan 2014)

These are completely useless, utterly ridiculous programs which does not add anything to our knowledge or promote healthy eating.
In real life, people don't or should not eat either too sugary or too fatty foods. Therefore the findings of this so call experiment is of no use to ordinary people.


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Jan 2014)

Hitchington said:


> Normally I eat a couple of large pork pies followed by a packet of custard creams every night.


Good on ya!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Jan 2014)

Atkins died of a heart attack. 
Eat a balanced diet and you will be fine.


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Jan 2014)

Hitchington said:


> With a title like that I'm fully expecting 60mins of Vanessa Feltz cage fighting Lord Alan of Apprentice fame. If it's anything else I will be massively disappointed.


One time Vanessa Feltz claimed she was a size 10. My wife said she must be 3' 7".


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> These are completely useless, utterly ridiculous programs which does not add anything to our knowledge or promote healthy eating.
> In real life, people don't or should not eat either too sugary or too fatty foods. Therefore the findings of this so call experiment is of no use to ordinary people.



Isn't that the whole point of these programmes, to be sensational and controversial? One day potatoes are bad the next they are good. One day chocolate is bad, the next it isn't. Cofee is bad, then good yada yada yada.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2014)

It certainly won't change my eating habits, I just thought it might be reasonably interesting to see what the findings are.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It certainly won't change my eating habits, I just thought it might be reasonably interesting to see what the findings are.



I agree completely


----------



## midliferider (29 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that the whole point of these programmes, to be sensational and controversial? One day potatoes are bad the next they are good. One day chocolate is bad, the next it isn't. Cofee is bad, then good yada yada yada.


Unfortunately there are some who actually based their life on these programs.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Jan 2014)

ffs. You've dismissed it without even seeing it!

At least watch it first then BS it.


----------



## openroad (29 Jan 2014)

Am going to watch fat vs sugar tonight just out of interest.At the end of the day I eat a healthy diet but my downfall is cake and I love baking!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> ffs. You've dismissed it without even seeing it!
> 
> At least watch it first then BS it.



AS with lot of these programmes there will be a lot of dross, but amongst all of that there will be things of interest, things to dismiss, and things to make you think twice before you eat it. Put everything Into perspective


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Atkins died of a heart attack.


He actually died after slipping on an icy pavement and suffering a severe blow to the head.


----------



## The Brewer (29 Jan 2014)

Been on the wild diet since new years so will watch with interest. I'm 11lb lighter after watching the carbs and had virtually no sugar.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2014)

Have they mentioned corn syrup yet?


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2014)

Put sugar on your chips and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2014)

I like being 4 stone lighter than I used to be, my heart also likes beating less per minute than it used to, I will be watching the programme with interest.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2014)

Interesting programme.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2014)

That Sky coach could lose a couple of stone.

It's funny: those fat/sugar combinations like doughnuts, ice cream, cheesecake, they're all things I really like but avoid. Mind you, the gratuitous consumption of alcohol is my indulgence. Ok, _one_ of mine.


----------



## midliferider (29 Jan 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> ffs. You've dismissed it without even seeing it!
> 
> At least watch it first then BS it.


I am eating a humble pie.
I was only able to watch the latter half of the program. (Could not miss the Outnumbered on BBC1 from 9-9.30).
It was actually a good program which emphasised what we here promotes. Faddy diets are not good for you, eat a balanced diet and take regular exercise.


----------



## PK99 (29 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> Am going to watch fat vs sugar tonight just out of interest.At the end of the day I eat a healthy diet but my downfall is cake and I love baking!!!




Cake = fat plus sugar in a yummy combination with a bit of flour to provide a scaffold!

I love cake too ........ That is why I don't bake!

If I make an American cheesecake for a supper party, not much of the leftovers survive breakfast the next day! When that happens my wife calls me a rat!


----------



## midliferider (29 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> Am going to watch fat vs sugar tonight just out of interest.At the end of the day I eat a healthy diet but my downfall is cake and I love baking!!!


Don't give up baking. You just need to find find someone (like me) who is happy to eat any amount of cake with no worries about weight.


----------



## openroad (30 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> I am eating a humble pie.
> I was only able to watch the latter half of the program. (Could not miss the Outnumbered on BBC1 from 9-9.30).
> It was actually a good program which emphasised what we here promotes. Faddy diets are not good for you, eat a balanced diet and take regular exercise.





PK99 said:


> Cake = fat plus sugar in a yummy combination with a bit of flour to provide a scaffold!
> 
> I love cake too ........ That is why I don't bake!
> 
> If I make an American cheesecake for a supper party, not much of the leftovers survive breakfast the next day! When that happens my wife calls me a rat!


American cheesecake yuuum.?


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Atkins died of a heart attack.
> Eat a balanced diet and you will be fine.


No he didn't. He fell and hit his head.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> He actually died after slipping on an icy pavement and suffering a severe blow to the head.


I actually find myself agreeing with you on something.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Eat a plant based diet.


----------



## Jonesy123 (30 Jan 2014)

Burn more calories than you eat. Simples;-P


----------



## uclown2002 (30 Jan 2014)

Jonesy123 said:


> Burn more calories than you eat. Simples;-P


Agree but not easy for most people.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Jonesy123 said:


> Burn more calories than you eat. Simples;-P


Worked for me but I am sure there may be better or healthier ways.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Eat a plant based diet.


Fab! Plenty pasta, cake, biscuits, pancakes .....


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab! Plenty pasta, cake, biscuits, pancakes .....



We'll cut the fats, oils and sugars. Google Bill Clinton and the new eating regime to learn about the diet he has adopted because of his heart condition, something a lot of people on here might find useful.


----------



## david k (30 Jan 2014)

so what was the result of the program? I missed it


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Breakfast for me today was plant based, porridge made with almond milk, top with raspberries, sesame seeds and maple syrup.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> so what was the result of the program? I missed it



Basically the worst was a combination of both fat and sugar and the worst of the two diets was the fat.......


----------



## jay clock (30 Jan 2014)

Was generally well done. Most instructive was when he had a bowl of sugar and a bowl of cream. On their own, shovelling in either sugar or cream was not appealling, but mixed together = CRACK COCAINE!


----------



## PK99 (30 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> American cheesecake yuuum.?



American as in NY baked cheesecake (as fed to the rats on the programme) as opposed to a gelatine set UK style cheesecake. The baked form has that stick to the roof of the mouth yumminess.


----------



## openroad (30 Jan 2014)

PK99 said:


> American as in NY baked cheesecake (as fed to the rats on the programme) as opposed to a gelatine set UK style cheesecake. The baked form has that stick to the roof of the mouth yumminess.


Think I might have a go at making one,but invite people round to share it!!


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2014)

Though it was a good,well constructed programme - but thats the 2nd time this week that i have seen very obese fitness and nutritional instructors

one for team sky and the other was i think Hibs football club during the Fan Fitness programme run by scottish football clubs.


----------



## openroad (30 Jan 2014)

Went out for a ride yesterday did 25 miles got home,glad that when I opened the cake tin there was a slice left to go with a large mug of tea luuurvly


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Might be a case of do what I say not do what I do.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Breakfast for me today was plant based, porridge made with almond milk, top with raspberries, sesame seeds and maple syrup.


Mine too, I'm on my 3rd double espresso ....


----------



## Hitchington (30 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> so what was the result of the program? I missed it


Sugar 1-0 Fat


----------



## Longshot (30 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> eat a balanced diet



How many years and how many pounds (£) has it taken them to come up with this brilliant observation?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> so what was the result of the program? I missed it


Oh, and an energy drink (sugar) is much better than a pat of butter for getting up Box Hill.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> Though it was a good,well constructed programme - but thats the 2nd time this week that i have seen very obese fitness and nutritional instructors
> 
> one for team sky and the other was i think Hibs football club during the Fan Fitness programme run by scottish football clubs.


Herein lies another problem, health professionals and fitness trainers who spout forth about healthy eating and exercise yet their own weight echoes that of the society they are part of.
In the run up to a recent operation I was subjected to a full medical / physical check up, everything was fine, the nurse carrying out the examination was obese. Is this not sending out the wrong message? It says to me that if staff in the medical profession are overweight then the rest of us are worrying too much. Mixed messages.
As a result of this I started to take note of all the hospital staff and there were actually very few who were not overweight to some extent.
In conclusion, I am sure that if I had a weight problem and the person advising me also had a weight problem, I would go elsewhere.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> You sure?
> 
> Great names though for twins, Xand, Chris (Chris and Chris)


 
They looked and sounded unnervingly like Johnny Vaughan.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jan 2014)

In some ways, it was good, in using identical twins, who are both doctors. And they were fairly scientific in their approach. However, they skimmed through a lot, and didn't say if they were doing regular exercise for example. Also, 1 month isn't a very long time to actually build up a body of evidence of differing results. For example, on a fat based diet, it takes at least 3-6 weeks for the body to fully adapt to running on ketones from fat rather than glycogen (sugar) from carbs. And that would explain why Xand struggled up cycling up Box Hill compared with his brother.

I switched to a fat based diet nearly a year ago, and lost 8 kg in 8 weeks, getting rid of my beer gut mainly. It was at least a month before I got back my full strength cycling, as initially it felt like I'd lost about the top 25%, and I felt rather sluggish.

Bearing in mind the mixed message from the program, I'm not sure many people will take much notice about stopping eating cheescake.


----------



## gam001 (30 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> You sure?
> 
> Great names though for twins, Xand, Chris (Chris and Chris)


 Should that be Chris and "Cross"?


----------



## gam001 (30 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> Was Jesus born at Crossmas?


 That reply Smeggers belief


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mine too, I'm on my 3rd double espresso ....


At ACAS talks probably on third pot of coffee.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2014)

For an expert, Dr Lustig has a bit of a gut


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that the whole point of these programmes, to be sensational and controversial? One day potatoes are bad the next they are good. One day chocolate is bad, the next it isn't. Cofee is bad, then good yada yada yada.



You know, that's what I do: eat or drink those foods ONLY on the good days.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Sky coach could lose a couple of stone.
> 
> It's funny: those fat/sugar combinations like doughnuts, ice cream, cheesecake, they're all things I really like but avoid. Mind you, the gratuitous consumption of alcohol is my indulgence. Ok, _one_ of mine.


If he was even a coach! Nigel is head of nutrition


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2014)

Dayvo said:


> You know, that's what I do: eat or drink those foods ONLY on the good days.



Good thinking. I should try that.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> In the run up to a recent operation I was subjected to a full medical / physical check up, everything was fine, the nurse carrying out the examination was obese. Is this not sending out the wrong message?


A consultant did his rounds the morning after I was admitted back to hospital last year. He did not have access to my original notes because the NHS has not yet managed to set up a sensible national database and I was in a different area to the hospital where my notes were stored. So, he had to ask me what my medical history was, and how I came to be in an A&E ward at his hospital ... 

I explained that I used to be slim and fit, but had gradually put on weight and generally adopted a sedentary lifestyle, with only occasional strenuous exercise to try and make up for it, all of which which put me at risk of clotting. He was scribbling notes and nodding in agreement. I couldn't help but notice that he was a giant of a man - about 6' 4" tall and _at least_ 18 stone.

I told him that the trigger for the clots was 2 long journeys by train, coach and car while wearing trousers that had last fitted me properly when I had been 40+ pounds lighter. The trousers were so tight that they had effectively created tourniquets round the top of each leg, cutting off the blood supply. He looked up at me over the top of his glasses, looked down at his own legs which were straining to burst out of his trousers, and announced that he was going out to buy some bigger clothes as soon as his shift finished!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> At ACAS talks probably on third pot of coffee.


You probably need it .....


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Jan 2014)

I recommend the B diet.
Cut out things beginning with B
Bread, baking, biscuits, booze.
Can I have loads of money now?


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> I recommend the B diet.
> Cut out things beginning with B
> Bread, baking, biscuits, booze.
> Can I have loads of money now?


Toffee diet, brilliant I will get on it straight away.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> I recommend the B diet.
> Cut out things beginning with B
> Bread, baking, biscuits, booze.
> Can I have loads of money now?


That's me fecked then.......I absolutely love my bread. It's the one thing I don't think I could give up!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's me fecked then.......I absolutely love my bread. It's the one thing I don't think I could give up!


----------



## tyred (30 Jan 2014)

I can't help feeling some people are being unnecessarily critical of overweight doctors and nurses (and I remember the GP I saw as a child was a chain smoker).

These people work long hours in very stressful jobs, are human, are probably often tired and susceptible to quick pick me ups and comforters like the rest of us. In an ideal world they would set a good example but so long as they can do their job if I require treatment is all I ask of them.

As an aside, a veyr overweight friend of my dad's who loves his fish and chips got a telling off from a heart consultant at the hospital about the dangers of fatty food. A few hours later, he and his wife go into a cafe and he was about to order fish and chips when he realised his consultant was standing in the queue behind him so asked for a salad instead. The consultant congratulated him and then ordered sausage, egg and chips for himself!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's me fecked then.......I absolutely love my bread. It's the one thing I don't think I could give up!


Not to mention beer and bananas.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2014)

It was a real missed opportunity of a program. The science in it was junk.


----------



## LimeBurn (31 Jan 2014)

I hate it when the media just gets on the latest band wagon - sugar vs fatty. What next chain smoking vs binge drinking, Heroin Vs Crack Cocaine.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jan 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> I hate it when the media just gets on the latest band wagon - sugar vs fatty. What next chain smoking vs binge drinking, Heroin Vs Crack Cocaine.


Or 5:2 diet


----------



## Ian A (31 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> For an expert, Dr Lustig has a bit of a gut



I like some of the articles Gary Taubes has written (although some of his claims have been questioned by many people) but the best comment I heard about him was that every time he does a presentation he looks like he's just come off a three day bender. I appreciate doctors work long hours and have stressful jobs but the health experts who are at a stage in their career/fame where they can earn large amounts of money and choose their workload should really look at setting a good example.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> In the run up to a recent operation I was subjected to a full medical / physical check up, everything was fine, the nurse carrying out the examination was obese. Is this not sending out the wrong message?



And what message is that? That you link physical appearance with knowledge and skill.


----------



## Spinney (31 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's me fecked then.......I absolutely love my bread. It's the one thing I don't think I could give up!





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not to mention beer and bananas.


and bacon...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> And what message is that? That you link physical appearance with knowledge and skill.


If that person can't or won't apply their knowledge and skill to their own wellbeing, do you really want to take advice from them? An overweight personal trainer for exmaple may be demonstrably,audibly and technically brilliant at their job, but if they have a "veranda over the toyshop" something is amiss. A PT's physique is very much an advertisement


----------



## The Jogger (31 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Or 5:2 diet


You know you've lost that one.......


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> You know you've lost that one.......


The one you couldn't stick to after talking it up as the latest and greatest?


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> If that person can't or won't apply their knowledge and skill to their own wellbeing, do you really want to take advice from them? An overweight personal trainer for exmaple may be demonstrably,audibly and technically brilliant at their job, but if they have a "veranda over the toyshop" something is amiss. A PT's physique is very much an advertisement



Falls down a bit here.


----------

